# Hello ? ?



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Its gone a little quiet around here recently:


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

I agree...so...Bagpipe, are you a fan of bagpipes? 

My wife and I toured the UK for 5 weeks 2 years ago and Scotland was my favourite place...I was happy to see the land of my heritage (Matheson), absolutely gorgeous scenery!!

~Andrew


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

It's especially interesting since so many new members are joining.

But I agree, it has gone awful quiet!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Boo 





















hwopv


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

You need more crazy Teens here to liven up the place.kkjuw


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

well, it`s gettin` warmer here now, winter clothes have been shrugged off, the Cannondale is on the road, the girls are wearing thinner clothing so I`m drinking my daily coffees outdoors instead of in now and I`m spending more time outside and less time talking about guitars on the web...I like finding a quiet little place next to the river and just playing some tunes by myself...It`ll soon be cooking outdoors time but BBQs are different here...they got freakin NOODLES at BBQs in Japan...thats just wrong... so I`m gonna try to find a little one we can use on the balcony here, bring a taste...and aroma... of Canadian BBQ to the neighborhood. Have a great summer everyone...and save the noodles for pasta eh...or macaroni salad...thats OK at BBQs.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

kw_guitarguy said:


> I agree...so...Bagpipe, are you a fan of bagpipes?
> 
> My wife and I toured the UK for 5 weeks 2 years ago and Scotland was my favourite place...I was happy to see the land of my heritage (Matheson), absolutely gorgeous scenery!!
> 
> ~Andrew


Me, I love the bagpipes ............ and both songs you can play on them too :smile:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Younggun said:


> You need more crazy Teens here to liven up the place.kkjuw


Where's DimebagTributer when you need him???

Yeah, every time I logged in this weekend there was only like 5 or 6 new posts. I guess everyone was off playing guitar instead of talking about playing guitar! :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

allthumbs56 said:


> Me, I love the bagpipes ............ and both songs you can play on them too :smile:


One of the two songs you're talking about had best be Copperhead Road!!! hwopv


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I dont mind bagpipes when they're played in the correct context ie outside, at a Highland Games or, heading into war to kill a bunch of Englishmen!

I'm not such a fan of them being played indoors. Too loud. 



kw_guitarguy said:


> I agree...so...Bagpipe, are you a fan of bagpipes?
> 
> My wife and I toured the UK for 5 weeks 2 years ago and Scotland was my favourite place...I was happy to see the land of my heritage (Matheson), absolutely gorgeous scenery!!
> 
> ~Andrew


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> I dont mind bagpipes when they're played in the correct context ie outside, at a Highland Games or, heading into war to kill a bunch of Englishmen!
> 
> I'm not such a fan of them being played indoors. Too loud.


Check out a Canadian (I think ) band called Rawlins Cross. they use a bagpipe instead of electric guitar!!!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Nazareth used bagpipes in their act....but the teenagers wouldn't remember them.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Purple Haze - Bulgarian Gaida (bagpipe) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WklcYJcqiFM

I know it's not Scottish, but hey...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

We Will Rock You - On the Streets of Glasgow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hEf1cAVO98&feature=related


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Me, I love the bagpipes ............ and both songs you can play on them too :smile:


I used to date a great girl who's father, a proud Scot, vowed to play the bagpipes at our wedding....long story short, I ended up marrying someone else :smilie_flagge17:
If, god forbid, I ever have a daughter, I may consider using the same highly effective threat to the boys she brings home.kkjuw


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

AC/DC Long way to the top!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Was the Paul McCartney song "Mull of Kintyre" popular over here? When this was a hit in the UK, you couldn't go anywhere without hearing it. 

Anyway, you can get your hit of bagpipe from this one:

[youtube=Option]IFhKmMWG3WE[/youtube]


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Bagpipes? Mudmen!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Was the Paul McCartney song "Mull of Kintyre" popular over here? When this was a hit in the UK, you couldn't go anywhere without hearing it.
> 
> Anyway, you can get your hit of bagpipe from this one:
> 
> [youtube=Option]IFhKmMWG3WE[/youtube]


It was popular here but on AM radio, like CHUM here in Toronto, they tended to play the flip side "Girls School" a little more often. BTW did you know that Canada is the only country where Paul plays that song in concert? I think it has something to do with licensing and copyright.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

We need a vomiting smilie like they have on TGP.



bagpipe said:


> Was the Paul McCartney song "*Mull of Kintyre*" popular over here? When this was a hit in the UK, you couldn't go anywhere without hearing it.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

wanted.........bagpipe lessons........


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I used to date a great girl who's father, a proud Scot, vowed to play the bagpipes at our wedding....long story short, I ended up marrying someone else :smilie_flagge17:
> If, god forbid, I ever have a daughter, I may consider using the same highly effective threat to the boys she brings home.kkjuw


Hey! I had Bagpipes at MY wedding in Cape Breton. I married an Ontario Boy and It was a HUGE hit!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Bagpipes can take a lot of ribbing, but they can be an inspiring instrument when played well. Much like the violin, though, it is the period *leading up to* when they are "played well" that tends to establish their reputation.:smile:


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Hey! I had Bagpipes at MY wedding in Cape Breton. I married an Ontario Boy and It was a HUGE hit!


my condolences to the groom kqoct
Just kidding! The thing is, they had plans of the bagpipes and me in a kilt and all, and I'm not even scottish! Not even close, actually!
great family though, I'm sure it would have been fun no matter what.
To me, its a very sombre sounding instrument...connotations of battlefields and funerals...just doesnt give me the wedding day feeling, personally.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Diablo said:


> my condolences to the groom kqoct
> Just kidding! The thing is, they had plans of the bagpipes and me in a kilt and all, and I'm not even scottish! Not even close, actually!
> great family though, I'm sure it would have been fun no matter what.
> To me, its a very sombre sounding instrument...connotations of battlefields and funerals...just doesnt give me the wedding day feeling, personally.


You know, I didn't think twice about it, my family is quite scottish, my Dad is a fiddler. Cape Breton is extremely celtic and it was very nice. They play the pipes for everything there, in the summer a Piper greets you when you cross the causeway(used to anyway) The piper followed us around while getting pics done. It was very memorable.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Hey! I had Bagpipes at MY wedding in Cape Breton. I married an Ontario Boy and It was a HUGE hit!


Please tell me they didn't serve haggis.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Please tell me they didn't serve haggis.


Well as a matter of fact we did! Complete with narration of Burns' ode to the Haggis followed by the obligatory single malt toast! Which I might add was quite hilarious as some folk thought it was apple juice!! I must say the haggis was delicious!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Ahh you can't beat the Ullieann pipes. We irish did it properly. We can still play the pipes and drink at the same time!.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Was the Paul McCartney song "Mull of Kintyre" popular over here? When this was a hit in the UK, you couldn't go anywhere without hearing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Not my kind of thing, but it is different.

[youtube=Option]k1V7key8xo0[/youtube]


----------

